# Stupid rumors/stories/"facts" you heard at school



## TheImportantFart (Jun 30, 2019)

Since your critical faculties haven't fully developed at school, you likely ended up believing a lot of stupid bullshit your classmates fed you, even if only for a short while. Here's some of the stuff I heard at school:

Someone said that Clémence Poésy (who played Fleur Delacour in the _Harry Potter_ films) was a porn star. I think this might have been wishful thinking on their part looking back.
A rumor went round that one of the Chemistry teachers (who was a quiet, diminutive guy) was a former Rage Cage fighter whose stage name was Bunsen Burner. The teacher actually cultivated the rumor because he knew how unlikely it was.
The classic story about Marilyn Manson throwing labrador puppies into a crowd and refusing to start playing until they'd been trampled to death made the rounds. Also the one where he took a shit on the stage and said someone could have his guitar if they ate it.
The bottle bank urban legend also circulated. I actually didn't twig this was bullshit until I saw the story repeated on an episode of _The Inbetweeners_. I felt pretty stupid, especially since the episode proceeded to break down in detail why it was utter nonsense.
What were some of yours?


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 30, 2019)

That we'll run out of oil in 2020. Thanks science teachers.


----------



## Damn Near (Jun 30, 2019)

there was a rumor when I was a freshman in HS that the vice principal had a prosthetic leg. For the record, I don't believe he did


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 30, 2019)

That the earth is round and revolves around the sun.


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 30, 2019)

If a girl gets fuck a lot her pussy turns into wizard sleeve


----------



## morbidly-obese-steven (Jun 30, 2019)

I remember when we were like at the REALLY YOUNG age where we just learnt what sex is (but didn't quite get all social rules and shit tied to it or how it worked, it was like small kid's idea of sex), there was some rumor about how during sex ed classes that we would get on last year, teacher would force two students to demonstrate how sex works. I didn't even remember the rumor or pay attention to it at that time, until one pal of mine brought it up later after elementary school and how it freaked him out at time.


----------



## KingofNothing (Jun 30, 2019)

I think we all remember that Mew under the truck bullshit that got passed around to who knows how many schools. It's crazy how far that spread pre-internet shitposting


----------



## Clop (Jun 30, 2019)

Years ago I was talking with my then-girlfriend about her high school years, and she told me her school's textbooks claimed oral sex caused pregnancy.

I was apparently the first person to tell otherwise to an adult woman.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 30, 2019)

There are going to be 12 Star Wars movies according to playground knowledge. In 1980 this seemed like a great thing, not so much now though.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 30, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> That we'll run out of oil in 2020. Thanks science teachers.



Hey, man, you don't know. We still got a whole year.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jun 30, 2019)

That Foxes are dog/cat hybrids.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 30, 2019)

Kid in high school fucked a cat. Everyone called him Cat Fucker. From the jocks and preps, to the weebs and geeks, everyone called him that. Don't know if it was true or not, but pretty much everyone believed it was. 

Rumor started about me being a Satanist and practicing black magic. Pretty much no one believed that since the rumor was started by some christfag girl that had a history of sperging out at people.


----------



## Vampirella (Jun 30, 2019)

We had a lot of the classic ones, and some about video games that spread around.

Cher/Marilyn Manson had ribs removed for reasons
 There was a way to get to a secret level in Super Mario Brothers, if you could get into the top pipe at the end of 1-1.
There was a road just outside of town where you could find a hitchhiking ghost
The classic a bus full of kids died when the bus broke down on rail road tracks. If you stopped on them, their ghosts would push you off the tracks.
Some how the story of the San Antonio donkey lady traveled down to our area.
One of my friends would swear up and down that her Uncle's friend saw a La lechuza


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 30, 2019)

My school district was under the distinct impression that they were revelant and well-respected on both the state and national level. Truth was that even the locals hated them and wanted to cut funding for their pretentious crap basically all the time.


----------



## Womanhorse (Jun 30, 2019)

My group of friends were convinced that sex meant drinking eachother's piss by the older kids at elementary school. I think was like 4th grade or something so we were just learning sex ed, so we were completely impressionable. We also told the rest of our class about this and even convinced these two kids that really liked eachother gave bottles of their own pee to one another to drink because "real couples have sex" or something. We learned about actual sex in the next health class and I think they refused to talk to eachother afterwards.

Wouldn't be shocked if either of those kids went on to have a watersports thing


----------



## SugarSnot (Jun 30, 2019)

You haven't lived if you never met that kid who was an expert in all martial arts and had knowledge of this one technique in particular that can be used to knock people out instantly, but never demonstrates it for some reason or another.


----------



## Lez (Jun 30, 2019)

My sister thought her classmate absorbed their twin in the womb.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 30, 2019)

I heard women and men were equal.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 30, 2019)

A couple kids in my elementary school, mostly girls, had this idea that, instead of a boy sticking his meat rod inside the fish taco of the girl he loves very much, sex involved the girl cutting off the guy's dick and penetrating the still bleeding stump with her clit. Sometimes I like to think they were just trying to troll the smaller boys, but some of my childhood peers were seriously idiotic. I've already made a post about this in another thread a couple years ago, but there was also a lass who at the big girl age of 14 thought she got pregnant from a broomstick.

There was also this exceptional rumor around a local talk show host when I was 12 that he had a secret gay affair with Michael Jackson, and that his sponsors were so appalled by this they've had said showman's anus sewn shut so poor Jacko couldn't express his love to him anymore.


----------



## Spunt (Jun 30, 2019)

One of my classmates convinced me that he was taking tapdancing lessons, but (get this le epic troll guys!) he _wasn't. _He spent the rest of the term trying to convince me that I had been thoroughly owned without much success. 

So the following year he tried to convince me that his mother was a prostitute and that his father was the father of another kid in the class who was also her client. This time I didn't believe him (as the saying goes, never trust a man who lies to you about tapdancing) but I did tell a few other kids what he'd told me, including the kid he was now claiming as his half brother, who did in fact believe me and told his mum... 

All hell broke loose and he ended up being made to write a letter of apology to the other kid's parents. A few days later he proudly confronted me with his opinion that he had "got me good this time" and I was gullible and he had totally owned me. 

I don't think he really understood how this works.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 30, 2019)

That the sexy Math teacher would fuck boys who scored 100 on a test.
I fucking believed that lie and studied Math for nothing.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 30, 2019)

KingofNothing said:


> I think we all remember that Mew under the truck bullshit that got passed around to who knows how many schools. It's crazy how far that spread pre-internet shitposting



One kid took the Mewtwo vs. Mew battle and made it sound violent in that Mew kills Mewtwo in the game by pulling out the neck cord. I also believed the "Leave Magikarp at the Daycare for a year for a Mew" rumor.


----------



## KingofNothing (Jun 30, 2019)

Just recalled there used to be tons of stories about a murderer living in the woods near one of my old schools. Kids would dare each other to go in to them all the time. Never did learn what kicked that story off but I think that story is older than I am.



Kari Kamiya said:


> I also believed the "Leave Magikarp at the Daycare for a year" rumor.


I'm not sure if I heard that one


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 30, 2019)

When I was a junior there was a rumor this freshman wannabe Chad was forced by his friends to fuck a dead deers corpse.

It was actually true when the kids were arrested in school and the fake chad moved a month later.


----------



## remiem (Jun 30, 2019)

One of the substitutes that was very much disliked in my school was nicknamed Cheesy supposedly because they stole a block of cheese.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 30, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I heard women and men were equal.


You sniped me, you prick!


----------



## nagant 1895 (Jun 30, 2019)

At a very religious school I was informed that as one of three children my parents had only had sex three times. I continue to wish that were true.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 30, 2019)

One of my classmates in Microbiology said that she heard from somebody that pinkeye is caused by somebody farting on your pillow.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 30, 2019)

Darwin's theory of evolution.


----------



## sasazuka (Jun 30, 2019)

I heard that a certain suburban Montreal restaurant (which burned down in 1998.) was owned by the mob (not too unlikely) and would sell you cocaine if you ordered a certain dish with a side of "chickpeas". No idea if the latter part was true.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jun 30, 2019)

A kid in my year ate a nugget of shit for $20 and a beer


----------



## Tism the Return (Jun 30, 2019)

Rumor has it the building right next to the school was a brothel. The only thing that made it believable is that it was always closed during the day.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jul 1, 2019)

One of my friends convinced the rest of our group in fifth grade that circumcision was the practice of cutting off the entire head of the penis.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 1, 2019)

Can't think of any I actually fell for, but I do remember some pretty good ones.

-Women give birth out of their mouths. The doctor has to help physically pull the baby out of the woman's throat. Granted, this one I heard in preschool. 

-Cats die upon contact with water.

-If you eat a heart, you get another heart.

- You know those squiggles you see on the horizon on a hot day? Those aren't from heat, it's a sign that there will be a massive earthquake in 40 days. 

-I live by a large and distinctive geological formation that every little kid or misinformed adult will swear up and down is a volcano. It looks nothing like a volcano, it's more of a partially melted ice-cream scoop. But depending on who you ask, it's either dormant or about to erupt in a fiery cataclysm and we're all going to die in lava. One of my friends- COLLEGE friend, mind you- was convinced that the rock is open on top and there's a visable caldera of magma viewable from above. There's plenty of arial photography to prove that completly wrong. One more creative theory I heard is that the rock has a huge crystal inside which contains a sleeping giant. 


Spoiler: Boring science



The rock is volcanic in nature, as it's actually a volcanic plug. A massive volcano did exist at one point based on geological evidence, and our rock was a active magma channel at some point. All that remains of the volcanic range are a series of nearby peaks and our little outie-bellybutton of a rock. So volcanic yes, a volcano itself? No.  Giants trapped in crystals? Maybe.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 1, 2019)

When I was a sophmore in high school, there was the old urban legend going around that gang members were hiding under peoples' cars at the local mall late at night.  It was some form of initiation -- they'd slash your ankle, and then when you'd reach down in pain, they'd hack one of your fingers off and take it in as proof.  


(And of course, somebody _always_ said that their friend's cousin's boyfriend's sister had it happen to them, etc etc)


----------



## SigSauer (Jul 1, 2019)

I do have one interesting story of this crazy girl who went to my school. She once brought a lighter into the bathroom and set fire to the paper towels inside the metal bin, and the fire got so hot that it melted a hole through the wall separating the men and women’s restroom in the school. Another time she brought a sponge to the bathroom and clogged the sink drain and turned the faucet on, so that it flooded the entire upper floor.


----------



## 2al (Jul 1, 2019)

Tism the Return said:


> Rumor has it the building right next to the school was a brothel. The only thing that made it believable is that it was always closed during the day.


I did go to a school next to a bunch of nightclubs with bar hoes in them, close enough.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 1, 2019)

Y2K was the big one I remember from elementary school.


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Jul 1, 2019)

I once heard from a teacher, while we were studying World War II and the Holocaust, that Hitler's scientists tried to impregnate a woman with dog semen to create a super-soldier. It seemed like something that they would do and it came from an educator, so I fell for it, until doing research later. I can't imagine how many people he's misinformed, as he was a history teacher and loved discussing WWII, and how many of those students are spreading around nonsense. This is why the newer generations look stupid.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jul 1, 2019)

A rumor went around that girls got pregnant by swallowing semen and that the vagina was only used for peeing. We also had the standard mew under the truck and the murder in the woods near the school. I am genuinely surprised by how common the murder one is.  We also had the y2k rumors. These were mostly religious in nature. We had one kid who went around constantly preaching spreading rumors about how y2k was when Jesus was gonna come back and how god had revealed it to him personally. Keep in mind I was in like 4th grade. Unfortunately he wasn't relentlessly bullied when nothing happend.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jul 1, 2019)

KingofNothing said:


> I think we all remember that Mew under the truck bullshit that got passed around to who knows how many schools. It's crazy how far that spread pre-internet shitposting





Kari Kamiya said:


> One kid took the Mewtwo vs. Mew battle and made it sound violent in that Mew kills Mewtwo in the game by pulling out the neck cord. I also believed the "Leave Magikarp at the Daycare for a year for a Mew" rumor.



Aside from these there were two pokemon rumors at my elementary school that if you did the right sequence of events or put in secret gameshark codes that you could

1. Unlock a bunch of secret legendaries called pokegods.

2. Go back to the team rocket member in cerulean city (if youre not too far through the game) and you can join team rocket

There was a rumor that persisted from second to fourth grade that they were going to put in a swimming pool at our school. Obviously no but a bunch of kids, me included, kept bugging the principal about when the pool was getting built.

In middle school there was a rumor that a boy and a girl were caught in the boys bathroom. She was supposedly sucking his dick and when they got caught he got surprised and pissed in her mouth


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jul 1, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> That the sexy Math teacher would fuck boys who scored 100 on a test.
> I fucking believed that lie and studied Math for nothing.


Oh man, for me that was my Biology teacher when I was 13-14. According to my friend who was in that same school ever since 2nd grade, she also used to teach them gym class, demonstrating all the exercises in a fairly skin tight aerobic attire. Those lucky bastards!


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 1, 2019)

That a pair of TV sports anchormen were gay lovers.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 1, 2019)

Hakurei Zero said:


> I once heard from a teacher, while we were studying World War II and the Holocaust, that Hitler's scientists tried to impregnate a woman with dog semen to create a super-soldier. It seemed like something that they would do and it came from an educator, so I fell for it, until doing research later. I can't imagine how many people he's misinformed, as he was a history teacher and loved discussing WWII, and how many of those students are spreading around nonsense. This is why the newer generations look stupid.


Well she was probably a white girl so I'm on the fence here.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 3, 2019)

An English teacher in my high school with a reputation for being mean made comments suggesting our assistant principal was meaner than she was and merciless towards those students disciplined with in-house suspensions. The guy was anything but mean when I first interacted with him and preferred to politely address student body whenever possible -- largely earning and commanding their respect.

I also heard a different english teacher was a heavy drinker. Never having him though, I have no idea how true that may have been.



Mrs Paul said:


> (And of course, somebody _always_ said that their friend's cousin's boyfriend's sister had it happen to them, etc etc)



And when it gets debunked as a myth/urban legend/hoax for the umpteenth time, the people spreading it still insist it happened and we have to be vigilant or else it will totally happen to everyone they know.


----------



## Bob's Ghost (Jul 3, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> There are going to be 12 Star Wars movies according to playground knowledge. In 1980 this seemed like a great thing, not so much now though.


This was actually true at one point. Originally the original "trilogy" was going to be six episodes long, with the Empire defeated for good in 9. Then there was going to be the prequels which had a background character who seemed important but was nowhere to be seen in the original six movies, the fourth trilogy would explain what happened to him.
The part about the fourth Trilogy comes from the official Star Wars newsletter, the part about the original story being six movies long was revealed by Ben Brutt some years ago.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 3, 2019)

Banana spiders, not to be confused with rock spiders, was a cause for concern. They were big spiders that cocooned in a banana, eating it and growing until there was no banana left, only spider. When peeling the banana the spider would rush out and if you got bitten you would die.

Even though I was 5 I would have called bullshit on that if it weren't for the staff at my kindergarden talking about it in hushed tones while I was eavesdropping.



BigRuler said:


> also there were rumors about one boy having only one testicle



I knew a kid with three testicles and I knew this to be true because he happily dropped trou then stretched his sack so it could be seen. To everyone. All the time. That boy ain't right.



MerriedxReldnahc said:


> -If you eat a heart, you get another heart.



That's true though, I make a living out of selling my excess hearts for transplantation.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 5, 2019)

Since our elementary school’s park was kinda shit, we were allowed to go play on the public park that was connected to the school by a fence once we entered 3rd grade. Naturally, kids being dicks and all some of the older kids told us a story about some creepy humanoid creature that had an almost entirely pitch black body except for its face which was deathly pale, red eyes, and murky brown razor sharp teeth  that crawled around on all fours and began stalking the playground whenever it got dark out. Since most of my family lived near the park, we’d usually have birthday parties there and we’d stay until it started to get dark out. Can’t tell you how many times I’d take off running into the bathrooms or my parents car when it got dark out because I thought I saw something crawling just beyond the tree line.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jul 6, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Since our elementary school’s park was kinda shit, we were allowed to go play on the public park that was connected to the school by a fence once we entered 3rd grade. Naturally, kids being dicks and all some of the older kids told us a story about some creepy humanoid creature that had an almost entirely pitch black body except for its face which was deathly pale, red eyes, and murky brown razor sharp teeth  that crawled around on all fours and began stalking the playground whenever it got dark out. Since most of my family lived near the park, we’d usually have birthday parties there and we’d stay until it started to get dark out. Can’t tell you how many times I’d take off running into the bathrooms or my parents car when it got dark out because I thought I saw something crawling just beyond the tree line.


That's kinda spooky. It reminded me of another one from elementary school. We had this small completely shaded playground with way nicer equipment than our large play ground. It was attached directly so the school unlike the regular playground which was in a field behind the school.  The gate was always locked and we were never allowed to use it. So of course rumors flew. The most popular one was that it was haunted. It was supposed to be built on top of the graves of a bunch kids who got hit by a bus and were buried at the school. The playground was built to keep their ghosts happy. Some kids swear they saw the ghostly kids playing on it when they stayed late. In reality it was for the special ed kids and the preschoolers and occasionally kindergartners. anyone outside those groups was not allowed.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 6, 2019)

The scary part is how most of these made it to Scandinavia as well, considering we mashed A on our gameboys til it didn't work anymore in most games since we didn't understand the dialogue. How the fuck the Marilyn Manson ribs story or video game 'cheats' made it here, I don't know.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jul 6, 2019)

That you can get into the barred windows in the background of Marble Zone in Sonic 1 and access a secret area.

That an area of the school was haunted. There was an area not used anymore where the janitor used to have a small home on site years ago and next to it were the old kitchens before part of the school was knocked down and a new area with a kitchen was built. It still stood derelict and unused and kids would look into the tiny windows and claim they could see ghosts.

In my teens the Tomb Raider secret ending where Lara gets naked rumor went around. I spent way too long trying various ridiculous methods to unlock it and see triangle boobies.

A kid claimed he saw a very different version of Terminator 2 with lots of naked women in it that his Dad had at home but was too scared to show anyone else so wouldn't show us. Turns out later I heard of a porn parody called Penetrator 2 so that might actually have been true..


----------



## Yourmomshouse (Jul 6, 2019)

Womanhorse said:


> My group of friends were convinced that sex meant drinking eachother's piss by the older kids at elementary school. I think was like 4th grade or something so we were just learning sex ed, so we were completely impressionable. We also told the rest of our class about this and even convinced these two kids that really liked eachother gave bottles of their own pee to one another to drink because "real couples have sex" or something. We learned about actual sex in the next health class and I think they refused to talk to eachother afterwards.
> 
> Wouldn't be shocked if either of those kids went on to have a watersports thing


HAHAHA that's hilarious


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jul 6, 2019)

Faket0Fake said:


> A kid claimed he saw a very different version of Terminator 2 with lots of naked women in it that his Dad had at home but was too scared to show anyone else so wouldn't show us. Turns out later I heard of a porn parody called Penetrator 2 so that might actually have been true..


We had a similar situation to this. A Russian guy I went to school with told us he had _Gladiator 2 _on DVD. He was under the impression it was a legit sequel to the first film, but it turned out it was a porn film.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 6, 2019)

Faket0Fake said:


> In my teens the Tomb Raider secret ending where Lara gets naked rumor went around. I spent way too long trying various ridiculous methods to unlock it and see triangle boobies.


That actually has some basis in reality, since there was a "Nude Raider" hack in circulation in the late 90's.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Aug 5, 2019)

When I was in high school there was this completely retarded rumor that went around that SpongeBob was actually voiced by a woman and she had just passed away, so they were going to kill off SpongeBob and give him a funeral and everything in the show's "last episode" and then they would start a new show that had Patrick as the main character.

It's really funny how persistent this rumor was at my school since my friend actually believed it and he even told his mom about it since she loved SpongeBob.



KingofNothing said:


> I think we all remember that Mew under the truck bullshit that got passed around to who knows how many schools. It's crazy how far that spread pre-internet shitposting



On a related note, back in middle school during the Pokemon craze, some kid in my class told me that his favorite Pokemon in the Gen 1 games was called "Devildog". At first I thought he was confusing a certain Pokemon with something else so I told him that there was no such thing called that but he kept insisting that there was and he even said "it was one of the very first Pokemon you find in the game".

Back then when The Phantom Menace came out, a kid at school told me that George Lucas was going to kill off Jar Jar Binks in the sequel because he "looked too identical to some other cartoon character and that's why everyone was so mad at him for Jar Jar".

This same kid also claimed that he had a "hacked" PS1 that enabled him to skip all the loading screens in every game so that games never had to load on his system and it could translate Japanese games into English.



SugarSnot said:


> You haven't lived if you never met that kid who was an expert in all martial arts and had knowledge of this one technique in particular that can be used to knock people out instantly, but never demonstrates it for some reason or another.



Just like that kid who everyone knew was a total incel but he always swore up and down that he had a really hot girlfriend who gigged as a model on the side but she went to a different school in a different state very far away so that's why nobody knew who she was.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Aug 5, 2019)

There was a rumor in high school that one of the speds in our class got caught fucking his dog in his backyard.  I'm not sure if it was consensual or not.  



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Banana spiders, not to be confused with rock spiders, was a cause for concern. They were big spiders that cocooned in a banana, eating it and growing until there was no banana left, only spider. When peeling the banana the spider would rush out and if you got bitten you would die.
> 
> Even though I was 5 I would have called bullshit on that if it weren't for the staff at my kindergarden talking about it in hushed tones while I was eavesdropping.



I'm absolutely terrified of bananas now.


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 5, 2019)

There was a rumor going around at my school and with some of my friends from extra-curricular activities that Barney the Dinosaur cussed a kid out on live television. Some kids even claimed to have seen it with their own eyes. Of course, that's complete BS, since the show was not filmed live.


Testaclese Maximus said:


> That the earth is round and revolves around the sun.


Eddie Bravo is that you?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Aug 5, 2019)

Lensherr said:


> There was a rumor going around at my school and with some of my friends from extra-curricular activities that Barney the Dinosaur cussed a kid out on live television. Some kids even claimed to have seen it with their own eyes. Of course, that's complete BS, since the show was not filmed live.



I remember hearing some variation of the same thing except with Barney swapped with Mr. Rogers.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 6, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> That we'll run out of oil in 2020. Thanks science teachers.


We got oil for 400 years at least, or that’s what I’ve been hearing.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 6, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Y2K was the big one I remember from elementary school.


Y2K testing in the military suckkkkkkkeeeeeeddddddd. I had to sit in the cockpit of every fucking T-45 and T-2C the squadron at Meridian NAS had, start the plane and then have the technicians set the date to Jan 1 2000, then turn off, restart and set to some random date after it and make sure it didn't create any errors they could see or that I could see. Being the most junior instructor led to a lot of bullshit tasking


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 6, 2019)

TiggerNits said:


> Y2K testing in the military suckkkkkkkeeeeeeddddddd. I had to sit in the cockpit of every fucking T-45 and T-2C the squadron at Meridian NAS had, start the plane and then have the technicians set the date to Jan 1 2000, then turn off, restart and set to some random date after it and make sure it didn't create any errors they could see or that I could see. Being the most junior instructor led to a lot of bullshit tasking


I still find it kind of surreal that a majority of people actually believe Y2K would happen. To me even as a kid it always seemed silly and now I think back on it like how some savage tribe would react or something.


----------



## werbwub (Aug 7, 2019)

there were so many good rumours at my middle school, I'll list the best ones.

-The social studies teacher was apparently watching porn during class.

-The science teacher was a pedophile. The rumour reached peak autism whenever a kid screamed rape whenever the teacher touched him.

-The math teacher was apparently searching for mail order brides.

-A girl took a shit in one of the bathrooms drains that caused the entirety of the schools lower floor to flood in shit water(the floor did actually flood in shit water)

-The sped kid was cousins with the sped teacher.

-A class bullied a teacher into quitting her job

-The janitor was fucking a sped girl

-A guy made a homemade dildo for another guy's girlfriend, he actually did make the dildo but ended up throwing it at a teachers face.

- A big fat dude was caught slitting his wrists in the hallway


----------



## Easterling (Aug 7, 2019)

There was a rumour that one of the senior teachers at my school was fucking the special ed teacher in the catering room, funnily it turned out to be true and both of them lost their jobs when one of the cooks caught them at it. Shit was fucking unsanitary man.

There was the rumour that a kid was jacking off in the boys toilets and left school not long after and finally there was the legend of poocasso, some kid smeared his shit all over the boys toilet mirrors one day and the legend was born. They caught the weird little fucker but the title has been passed down several times since then because other strange little fuckers decided to do the same thing.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Aug 7, 2019)

In a high school anatomy class, I was taught that the smaller your dick is flaccid, the larger it is erect. I was also taught that women actually don't like taking a horse cock; they'd rather have their clit stimulated.
Yes, the professor was a dude. Make of that what you will.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 7, 2019)

Lensherr said:


> There was a rumor going around at my school and with some of my friends from extra-curricular activities that Barney the Dinosaur cussed a kid out on live television. Some kids even claimed to have seen it with their own eyes. Of course, that's complete BS, since the show was not filmed live.


My best friend in the first grade informed me once that the guy in the Barney suit was a very heavy smoker, and he stored all his cigarette butts inside the tail of the costume. She learned from some unspecified source that during a "live broadcast" the seams of the costume split open and a huge cloud of cigarette smoke billowed out.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 7, 2019)

One that turned out much later on to be true, but there was a kid in elementary school who told everyone that the blue Power Ranger was gay and that's why he was no longer on the show. We all told him that he was full of shit and to shut the hell up. 

Much later when David Yost did come out and said that he did leave the show due to anti gay bullying, I imagine this kid, now some late 20s/early 30s weirdo going ecstatic and dancing around yelling "I told them! They called me crazy but look who's crazy now!"


----------



## Psyduck (Aug 7, 2019)

Someone started a rumor about Pikachu coming out of your tv and stealing your soul if you watched Pokemon at midnight

In these times, it was also believed that Pokemon was some devil worshipping stuff, an even dumber rumor in itself, but all of us believed it back then lol


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Aug 8, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I still find it kind of surreal that a majority of people actually believe Y2K would happen.



I think the biggest thing was that technology, especially internet-connected technology, was just starting to take off at that time. Making matters worse, most programming at the time was largely about rapidly prototyping a working version and then tweaking and debugging any issues on the fly as they popped up. As such, nobody had any clue what would happen when (19)99-12-31 became (20)00-01-01 -- especially with software that did any type of date or elapsed time calculations. In a way, it was relieving to see Y2K was largely a nothingburger. On the plus side, programmers -- even if just temporarily -- actually used their brains to solve the Y2K issue and even took the time to add proper coding in their mission-critical stuff so they wouldn't have to do any additional major rewrites any time soon afterwards.

To add something new to the thread, there were a couple of guys ahead of me in my K-8 school that supposedly flunked one or more years. One claimed to have failed a lower grade (somewhere between first and fourth) twice. Those of us that heard this didn't believe him; "How does someone flunk the same year of grade school twice in a row short of being too exceptional?" is what we thought. In retrospect, it could have been true because his troubled childhood came to light when he was killed in his late teens after being hit by a car late at night and there was a strong suspicion the incident was an act of suicide.

Another guy who supposedly got held back at least twice apparently continued to play sports for the school and only got caught for being too old for middle school athletics when he absentmindedly offered to drive teammates to a game because he was 16 years old and still in 8th grade according to the story that circulated down to our class.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Aug 8, 2019)

cheat codes for runescape


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 8, 2019)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> I think the biggest thing was that technology, especially internet-connected technology, was just starting to take off at that time.



From the early 90's onwards computers and such started to creep into more and more workplaces and the generation that had settled into their profession largely disliked the change forced upon them. Those that were used to typewriters now had a fancy typewriter running Windows 3 and Lotus and a printer and a rash of computer-related illnesses and injuries suddenly appeared. I understand why they would dislike the change, it happened pretty fast and computers were pretty shit, but I cannot understand why typing on a keyboard gave someone tennis elbow but a typewriter didn't.

Anyway my favorite was pink vision. After using a computer screen for some time everything will look pink due to the rays and there was a risk that the damage could become permanent, so fuck that computer, get rid of it! The solution to this ailment that no longer exist was installing a filter over the screen, it was like pantyhose stretched over a picture frame mounted 1-2 inches from the glass protecting the user from the computer radiation(remember when some people still called the monitor a computer?).

So when the Y2K hype started spreading I absolutely believe that there were some people that believed it because they KNEW computers were bad news.


----------



## TungstenCarbide (Aug 9, 2019)

There were rumors that my HS was haunted. As it often happens in Italy, my school had its offices and classrooms into a very old building. Built-during-Reinassance-and-constantly-restored-during-the-following-centuries kind of old. There was a legend about how the family that it belonged to made a deal with the Devil during the Middle Ages, but apparently said deal hadn't been very convenient, because they were almost completely exterminated by their foes, and the last descendant died during 1700s in a fire that consumed the most part of the staircase that went to the upper floors. Rumors said that the ghosts of the family still haunted the building. I always avoided the third floor, especially the section of the building that hosted the chem lab, because it gave off these...disturbing vibes. Surely it was just because the building was old and a bit in disrepair, but it really scared me when I was a teen.


----------



## MysticMisty (Aug 11, 2019)

Every year like clockwork, almost as soon as the teacher would announce the yearly visit by random police officer #87 and McGruff the Crime Dog, the rumor that the guy in the McGruff costume was an actual criminal would reignite. The criminal status ranged from a drunk driver to a convicted pedophile to a genuine murderer. Some kids probably believed it was true, but more of us (myself included) just wished it was true. The truth that it was just some newbie or other random cop that lost a bet/rock, paper, scissors was so _boring_ compared to pretending we barely escaped being molested or murdered while the other cop warned us about stranger danger for the millionth time.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Y2K was the big one I remember from elementary school.


I attended 5th grade during the 98/99 school year. Most of us, including myself, hadn't heard about Y2K until after our teacher did a couple of random lessons about Y2K roughly a year out from the date. My mom was pissed when she found out.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Aug 11, 2019)

Rumours were usually restricted to specific people and they were lame, but one people would always talk about was this rumour that this girl strangled to death in this abandoned football goal at the corner of the field.



Spoiler



It was abandoned because it had a massive fucking hole in it.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 11, 2019)

We had the ribs removed thing, but it his purpleness Prince, for autofelation. Also Marc Almond had 8 pints of semen pumped from his stomach.
Yes I am old.


----------



## PT 940 (Aug 11, 2019)

- When I was in 4th grade there was a kid in my class who told people his twin brother (who was in another class) had sex with a dog and the dog had puppies that looked like his brother.

- There was a group of guys at my high school who all claimed to be ninja weapons experts and all met at a secret place called "Trenchcoat Ditch" to "train."  None of them were remotely in shape.

- A guy in one of my classes in high school said there was a secret code to make Lara Croft take a dump in Tomb Raider 2.

- A girl in one of my elementary classes (5th grade, I think) who was named Courtney told me she joined a gang by hijacking a car and that I had to refer to her as "Shadow" because that was her gang name.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Aug 11, 2019)

There was a teacher at our school who'd also been a student there when she was younger. She was quite attractive, so naturally all the boys made up rumours about how much of a slut she'd been when she was still a student, probably playing out their own fantasies. My personal favourite was the story that she got fucked in the arse so much she had an anal prolapse.

There was another rumour that one of the physics teachers had a list of all the girls in one of his classes on his computer and he'd rated them out of twenty based on how hot they were. He did make the odd slightly inappropriate comments about the girls in his classes, but I'm pretty sure the list was bullshit.


werbwub said:


> -The science teacher was a pedophile.


We had this rumour about one of our teachers.

Unfortunately, it turned out to be true.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Aug 11, 2019)

AC/DC stood for “Anti Christ/Devil Child” and KISS stood for “Killers In Satan’s Service”.

I never believed those particular rumors, but those rumors were popular at my middle school.


----------



## TheFutureMrsMoon (Aug 11, 2019)

You can tell someone is gay because their farts don't make a sound. @_@


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 15, 2019)

There were a LOT of rumors going around my school back in the day, most of them were video game related.

Some of my favorite schoolyard rumors from back in the day were popular around the time Grand Theft Auto III first came out on the PS2. 

GTA III was extremely popular in my class and we even had our own weird rumors and stories about that game, sort of like the different myths in San Andreas like Bigfoot and UFO's, but a lot more localized.

One rumor was about how there was a secret seven star wanted level that you could only unlock after you beat all the missions in the game or entered a secret cheat code. Most of the variations of this myth usually involved superheroes or video game characters, with Spider-Man, the X-Men, and Solid Snake being the ones I remember hearing about the most.

One of the things we liked to do the most was wildly speculate on what the next GTA game was going to be like and since this was after GTA III but before Vice City, we assumed it would called Grand Theft Auto IV.

Probably my favorite rumor was about how the next Grand Theft Auto game was going to take place during the Middle Ages and you would steal horses and donkeys instead of cars and use swords, bows, and spears instead of guns. A similar schoolyard rumor was that GTA 4 was going to take place in the Old West and this one sort of came true in a roundabout way thanks to Red Dead Redemption.

There was one rumor I remember that was one of those "Kid whose uncle works at Nintendo" stories, but we all had to admit it was kind of cool. Basically, the idea was that the next GTA game would take place in the Digital World and include both human characters and Digimon.

Of course, we all heard stories about how the girls in Dead or Alive 2 could fight naked if you managed to beat Story Mode with every female character under a certain amount of time. 

Similar stories circulated about nude costumes for Resident Evil and of course, Tomb Raider.

I also heard stories about how they were going to release some sort of AO-rated game for the PS2 and it all sounded really awesome for some reason. I don't remember too much of the details other than it was going to be some sort of edgy horror game or something. 

Again, another one of those wild daydream rumors that was totally bogus because none of us ever saw an AO-rated game but we read about the rating in magazines. Of course, we didn't know that retailers and console makers refuse to carry AO games.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 8, 2020)

We had the whole "Marilyn Manson" rumor going around school back in the 4th grade that Manson had his lower ribs surgically removed so that he could felicitate himself on stage. Bear in mind that we weren't even old enough to really understand how oral sex worked...

Of course back in the N64 era we had all of the classic rumors like how to find Luigi in Mario 64, how to unlock secret characters like Geno or Bomberman in Mario Kart, how to access that "secret" part of the Dam level in GoldenEye, "Nudalities" in MK, A friend of mine even claimed that he knew the secret trick to make Johnny Cage actually punch the female characters in the crotch when he did the splits, but of course he "forgot" how to do it everytime I was at his house.

When I was in middle school, there was a rumor that one of the guidance counselors, who was a heavy set black guy, was the brother of wrestler Mark Henry.

We also had the rumor that our principal, who was a morbidly obese blob of a woman, I'm talking like over 500lbs, supposedly put out a personal ad for lesbian sex on some late night radio station.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 8, 2020)

That the school nurse can actually do anything but apply ice on you.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Aug 14, 2020)

Back in high school a friend of mine told me that some redneck kid fucked his cousin. Considering my school was like 80% rednecks there may have been some truth to that.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 14, 2020)

TungstenCarbide said:


> There were rumors that my HS was haunted. As it often happens in Italy, my school had its offices and classrooms into a very old building. Built-during-Reinassance-and-constantly-restored-during-the-following-centuries kind of old. There was a legend about how the family that it belonged to made a deal with the Devil during the Middle Ages, but apparently said deal hadn't been very convenient, because they were almost completely exterminated by their foes, and the last descendant died during 1700s in a fire that consumed the most part of the staircase that went to the upper floors. Rumors said that the ghosts of the family still haunted the building. I always avoided the third floor, especially the section of the building that hosted the chem lab, because it gave off these...disturbing vibes. Surely it was just because the building was old and a bit in disrepair, but it really scared me when I was a teen.



I bet the male ghosts really enjoyed haunting the girls' locker room.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Aug 14, 2020)

There was really only one rumor that was school specific that I remember, and that's that the chemistry teacher was a pedophile who would look at girl's asses and tits and give them better grades because of it. Guess what happened a few years later? Not what you're thinking, he wasn't a pedophile and he wasn't even interested in girls because what happened is that people found out that he was actually gay.

Otherwise, all the rumors were your run of the mill video game rumors, usually for GTA and fighting games. One kid would keep saying that he found out how to use Lei Wulong's gun in Tekken 3, but he didn't want to tell anyone how to do it because he didn't like me and I played Lei so he thought he'd give me an "unfair advantage". Then there were film rumors, like one kid kept insisting he had a tape of a movie with a plot where Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee, JCVD, Steven Seagal, Chuck Norris etc. were all fighting in a tournament to find out who's the strongest guy, but whenever we visited him and asked him to play it for us he'd make up stories about how his dad lent it to someone.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 14, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> There was really only one rumor that was school specific that I remember, and that's that the chemistry teacher was a pedophile who would look at girl's asses and tits and give them better grades because of it. Guess what happened a few years later? Not what you're thinking, he wasn't a pedophile and he wasn't even interested in girls because what happened is that people found out that he was actually gay.
> 
> Otherwise, all the rumors were your run of the mill video game rumors, usually for GTA and fighting games. One kid would keep saying that he found out how to use Lei Wulong's gun in Tekken 3, but he didn't want to tell anyone how to do it because he didn't like me and I played Lei so he thought he'd give me an "unfair advantage". Then there were film rumors, like one kid kept insisting he had a tape of a movie with a plot where Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee, JCVD, Steven Seagal, Chuck Norris etc. were all fighting in a tournament to find out who's the strongest guy, but whenever we visited him and asked him to play it for us he'd make up stories about how his dad lent it to someone.



I knew I wasn't the only one who heard a lot of wild GTA rumors and speculation in school.

Fighting games were always a magnet for crazy rumors, and so were the old Pokemon games but I think GTA was more of a rumor magnet than most people give it credit for. If anything, I'd say that the crazy schoolyard rumors surrounding GTA III and Vice City probably helped play a role in why San Andreas had a fuckton of rumors and myths surrounding it.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Aug 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one who heard a lot of wild GTA rumors and speculation in school.
> 
> Fighting games were always a magnet for crazy rumors, and so were the old Pokemon games but I think GTA was more of a rumor magnet than most people give it credit for. If anything, I'd say that the crazy schoolyard rumors surrounding GTA III and Vice City probably helped play a role in why San Andreas had a fuckton of rumors and myths surrounding it.


Yup, San Andreas probably had the most bullshit rumors surrounding it than any other game I could think of. Also, a lot of the bullshit rumors had some actual stuff that was real mixed in with all the rumors, so there was always a possibility that you just didn't run into the bullshit rumor yet. One that I remember vividly is in Vice City you had the easter egg of the chainsaw murder scene from Scarface, though back then since none of us watched Scarface as kids we just called it "the chainsaw murderer room" and since we didn't know that it was a movie reference, bullshit rumors about the chainsaw murderer appearing at night if you do a set of very specific things and then murdering Tommy so hard you were forced to start the game all over again from the beginning started propping up.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Aug 14, 2020)

When I was in the 9th or 10th grade this completely retarded rumor made the rounds at school that SpongeBob was voiced by a lady who had recently died and Nickelodeon was going to air the final episode that had everyone grieving at SpongeBob's funeral as a way of writing him out of the show and then they would start a new series with Patrick as the main character.

Of course in reality SpongeBob was always voiced by a man, but this was way before smart phones were a thing so no body could just pull out their phone and look this stuff up. Of course no one actually knew the name of this supposed lady or how she died, but everyone took it as gospel. I have no idea how such an autistic rumor like that gained so much traction at my school.


----------



## mellifluous (Aug 14, 2020)

If the teacher doesn't show up to class within the first fifteen minutes, you're allowed to just fuck off.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't know if I heard it from someone, but when I was about 8 years old and into space stuff I thought a galaxy and a solar system were the same thing. I thought the bulge at the center of the Milky Way was the sun and the planets just drifted through the stars as they orbited it.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Aug 14, 2020)

If you were a kid walking around at night you had to keep an eye out for the Crown Royal gang. Apparently there were packs of roving niggers looking for white kids to force Crown Royal bags over their heads. 

There was this one girl who lost her cherry at age ten or so, so her family had her doctor replace it with some prosthesis. It was like a little bag of latex sewn to her pussyhole andfilled with red dye so her future husband wouldn't think he'd married a whore.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 14, 2020)

Mrs Paul said:


> When I was a sophmore in high school, there was the old urban legend going around that gang members were hiding under peoples' cars at the local mall late at night.  It was some form of initiation -- they'd slash your ankle, and then when you'd reach down in pain, they'd hack one of your fingers off and take it in as proof.
> 
> 
> (And of course, somebody _always_ said that their friend's cousin's boyfriend's sister had it happen to them, etc etc)


There was a similar story about uncharacteristically cruel gang members told to me in grammar school. This story involved a gang member cutting off a little boys privates in the men's room at the skating rink.

Another retarded story: this black woman who was a substitute teacher told our class about a girl who went to a different school she subbed at, who had spider eggs in her hair, which hatched and ate her brains. Yes, an adult said this.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 14, 2020)

mellifluous said:


> If the teacher doesn't show up to class within the first fifteen minutes, you're allowed to just fuck off.


My high school geometry teacher used to show up late by exactly 14 minutes at least once a week . We all hated her so much.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 14, 2020)

Tons of rumors about student teachers being gay. No idea why these kept popping up.


----------



## ICameToBooli (Aug 14, 2020)

I dunno if it can be classified as a "weird rumor", but if people found out you were taking a shit in Japanese elementary school, you'll basically be bullied until you graduate.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Aug 14, 2020)

All of the stupid rumors that I remember came from elementary school. There was rumors that there was hoodlums that would hang out at the playground at night and would shoot anybody they found spying on them. This of course led to many of the black kids in my grade claiming to be apart of their gang and even saying that the jizzed all over the slides and swing seats. This was before I even knew what "jizz" meant. This rumor was only partly true.

In the 5th grade we heard from a teacher from a neighboring class that all Germans were related to Hitler. Some kids believed this and it lead to this one girl getting bullied over it because she was part German.

There was this short-lived rumor that the bathrooms were haunted and that if you used one of the stalls alone, the ghost haunting the bathroom would touch your butthole. Several classmates claimed it happened to them. I think they were just trying to spread shit because "butthole ghost" sounded funny at the time.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Aug 14, 2020)

One of the boarding houses at my school was known as the house of the gays because of an unverified story that 30 years before, two Asians were caught bumming in one of the showers.


----------



## Chan Fan (Aug 14, 2020)

In high school these two guys told me with straight faces that there was a code in Tomb Raider 2 that would make Lara take a crap in the bathroom in her mansion.  Yes, I tried it.  No, of course it didn't work.

Okay this one is cheating a little but I'm going to tell it anyway - I didn't hear this in high school but it was a guy telling me a high school story when we worked together.  No joke, he expected me to believe this.  He said he lost his virginity to two cheerleaders [in uniform] in the courtyard of the high school and that he "let them do all the work" while people cheered him on from all of the classrooms.  Yep, he was one of "those" coworkers.  So rather than telling him I didn't believe him I just let him keep talking and his stories only got weirder from there


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 17, 2020)

KingofNothing said:


> I think we all remember that Mew under the truck bullshit that got passed around to who knows how many schools. It's crazy how far that spread pre-internet shitposting


In the mid-late 2000's I heard there was a secret Team Mario in Sonic Heroes and that Batman makes an appearance in Skate 2 in a secret part of downtown.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 17, 2020)

That Donald Trump called Mac Miller “the new Eminem”

Now Mac Miller is still dead.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 17, 2020)

The two rumors I remember from middle and high school
- that one of my middle school teachers killed her husband
- that the high school vo-tech principal was fucking several of my classmates (edit: girls)


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 17, 2020)

That a girl masturbated with a frozen hotdog and it snapped inside her, so they had to take her to the hospital.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 17, 2020)

TiggerNits said:


> Y2K testing in the military suckkkkkkkeeeeeeddddddd. I had to sit in the cockpit of every fucking T-45 and T-2C the squadron at Meridian NAS had, start the plane and then have the technicians set the date to Jan 1 2000, then turn off, restart and set to some random date after it and make sure it didn't create any errors they could see or that I could see. Being the most junior instructor led to a lot of bullshit tasking


heh, my dad did that, but with tanks.


----------



## Assman (Aug 18, 2020)

A friend once told me that Mrs. Krabappel and Principal Skinner were in the closet making babies and he saw one of the babies and the baby looked at him.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 18, 2020)

Someone claimed Rowley was going to murder Greg's entire family in the fourth Diary of a Wimpy Kid book.


Lensherr said:


> There was a rumor going around at my school and with some of my friends from extra-curricular activities that Barney the Dinosaur cussed a kid out on live television. Some kids even claimed to have seen it with their own eyes. Of course, that's complete BS, since the show was not filmed live.


I remember hearing that too. Does him stubbing a toe ring any bells?


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 18, 2020)

There was a rumor at my that there was a ghost girl who suicided because she hated being at the school so much and now she haunts that building she killed herself in. I remember it freaked me out for a while.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Aug 18, 2020)

Assman said:


> A friend once told me that Mrs. Krabappel and Principal Skinner were in the closet making babies and he saw one of the babies and the baby looked at him.


SEX CAULDRON?


----------



## verygayFrogs (Aug 19, 2020)

Ok this isn’t a rumor but a thing I heard from a couple people who saw it on social media that I don’t have but it’s fucked up none the less.

So at one of my high school’s rival high schools, there was a girl who filmed herself catching a live bird and flushing it down the toilet. So she got sent to the alternative school and on the first day, she got jumped on (no one told me why but I think it was the bird) and the police got involved. It turns out the girl was here illegally and was deported back to Mexico. I shit you not.


----------



## Foltest (Aug 20, 2020)

that weeman from Jackass died because he ate salt


----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 22, 2020)

You know the "if the teacher doesn't show up for 15 minutes, you're legally allowed to leave" thing? A couple months into freshman year of high school, as we were waiting in the hall for our math teacher to arrive, one of my classmates said class was cancelled if the teacher didn't show up for 5 minutes. This was actually believable for my high school because you didn't even have to stay on school grounds if you didn't have class; if the teacher for your last class of the day was out sick, you got to go home early, no questions asked.

Eventually, in spring of senior year, I had a teacher take six minutes to show up. The teacher nor anyone else had any idea what I was talking about, but I was confident that the kid told the truth. So I looked up the student handbook on my phone to totally prove the gym teacher wrong and ended up embarrassing myself hard when it turned out it said jack shit about the alleged rule.


----------



## CORRUPT🍀 (Sep 22, 2020)

Jamal bought a gun he got from his brother to school to murder Rizhan.

I was also was highly embarrassed by a teacher. I heard somewhere that weed is totally cool cos it's natural and from nature, just a leaf! But viagra is evil cos old people fucking is unnatural and gross. During some drug education type thing I parrot'd this and got rekt'd. Initially people thought it was pretty funny. The venom from this teacher was do pure. Maybe her husband needed it. She said something about like young people also needing it and did I think I was being funny etc. I wasn't ready for that.

Oh here's a classic, at the local pools they stuck a razor blade in the joint of the slide, like where it connects and some kid got cut.

I'm glad the bird girl was jumped and sent to Mexico. Poor lil bird

That five minute rule is very familiar sounding.

Mew under the truck was a classic. I was told there was some fourth evolution of charizard before there really was and that it involved doing something like walking to the side when you're at the end bit in the hall. Basically something no one would do.

O this is a classic- so kid is on acid and not enjoying it so his friends give him some oranges cos apparently orange juice is a known lsd cure anyway  the next thing the kid is catatonic and thinks he is an orange and all he says is peel me I'm an orange.

Also heard the Marilyn Manson one about killing puppies at shows and that he got a rib removed to suck his own dick,

Ah also the guy from blues clues committed suicide violently with a pencil on air



Mrs Paul said:


> When I was a sophmore in high school, there was the old urban legend going around that gang members were hiding under peoples' cars at the local mall late at night. It was some form of initiation -- they'd slash your ankle, and then when you'd reach down in pain, they'd hack one of your fingers off and take it in as proof.
> There was a variation of this. Gangs are doing an initiation where they have to kill someone. They drive around with their lights off and when someone dips their headlights the follow and kill them
> 
> (And of course, somebody always said that their friend's cousin's boyfriend's sister had it happen to them, etc etc)


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 22, 2020)

CORRUPT🍀 said:


> Ah also the guy from blues clues committed suicide violently with a pencil on air



I can believe you heard in school that but how do people even find that story remotely credible when it's not the sort of show that would be easy to air "live" considering the cartoon dog has to be composited into the scene?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 23, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> SEX CAULDRON?



I thought they closed that place down!


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Sep 23, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> You know the "if the teacher doesn't show up for 15 minutes, you're legally allowed to leave" thing? A couple months into freshman year of high school, as we were waiting in the hall for our math teacher to arrive, one of my classmates said class was cancelled if the teacher didn't show up for 5 minutes. This was actually believable for my high school because you didn't even have to stay on school grounds if you didn't have class; if the teacher for your last class of the day was out sick, you got to go home early, no questions asked.
> 
> Eventually, in spring of senior year, I had a teacher take six minutes to show up. The teacher nor anyone else had any idea what I was talking about, but I was confident that the kid told the truth. So I looked up the student handbook on my phone to totally prove the gym teacher wrong and ended up embarrassing myself hard when it turned out it said jack shit about the alleged rule.


Ah yes, the good ol' "if the teacher is late after a period of time you're allowed to leave". Had this happen too only in my case the rule turned out to be an actual rule, we thought it was made up because one class tried it once after the teacher didn't show up for 10 minutes, they all left, but then she showed up 2 minutes later and they all got fucked, so nobody else tried it since. However, I don't know how the 10 minute thing got spread when in actuality the rule was 15 minutes or more. We were waiting for a teacher once and about 20 minutes had already passed, the teacher from the neighboring classroom showed up and asked us to stop being so noisy and where the fuck our teacher is. When we told her that our teacher still hasn't shown up she told us that we were supposed to leave 5 minutes ago.

There was a second urban legend rule we had, which is if less than half the class shows up for an exam, the exam would not be held. This also turned out to be technically true, but it only applied if there was some sort of epidemic going on, usually it would apply only during flu season. One class got fucked by it because the absolute madmen tried getting out of an exam that nobody apparently bothered studying for, the only problem is that they did it in April.


----------



## Wraith (Sep 23, 2020)

Worst rumor I ever heard was that the teachers actually gave a damn about people.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 5, 2020)

This was some kid at my elementary school who swore up and down that there was a cheat code that let's you turn blood and fatalities on in Street Fighter.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 16, 2021)

Broseph said:


> This was some kid at my elementary school who swore up and down that there was a cheat code that let's you turn blood and fatalities on in Street Fighter.



I remember hearing a similar rumor when I was in First Grade but it was with Darkstalkers instead of Street Fighter. For six-year old me, it was a lot more believable since Darkstalkers was supposed to be the edgy horror movie version of Street Fighter.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

there was a rumor among the girls at my high school that if they used coke as a douce after sex the acidity in the coke would kill sperm and keep you from getting pregnant. And people wonder why pregnancy rates in niggo schools are so high


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 16, 2021)

Back when I was a teenager working in retail I used to always believe whenever some asshole said we'd be getting time and a half.

More because I wanted it to be true.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 16, 2021)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My best friend in the first grade informed me once that the guy in the Barney suit was a very heavy smoker, and he stored all his cigarette butts inside the tail of the costume. She learned from some unspecified source that during a "live broadcast" the seams of the costume split open and a huge cloud of cigarette smoke billowed out


To be fair, there was an episode of _Fresh Prince of Bel Air_ that  featured a parodied version of Barney -- a whale named Dougie --  whose actor walked out mid-act to remove the top half of his whale suit and smoke. Either she had that in mind or she made up a truly stupid story.
---
When I was in 7th grade, someone started a rumor that the building we used for our gym and cafeteria was going to be turned into an separate school building for the 7th and 8th graders. As far as I know, that was never a consideration and the building was ultimately sold when it became too costly to maintain.


----------



## MysticMisty (Feb 17, 2021)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> To be fair, there was an episode of _Fresh Prince of Bel Air_ that featured a parodied version of Barney -- a whale named Dougie -- whose actor walked out mid-act to remove the top half of his whale suit and smoke. Either she had that in mind or she made up a truly stupid story.


For what it's worth, the rumor that the actor who played Steve from Blues Clues died of a drug OD has it's origins in a Law and Order episode he had a very brief guest appearance in. His character dies in the opening minutes in the precinct cell of what is initially believed to be a drug OD*, which young kids might've accidentally seen or glimpsed, and took that to mean he was really dead. Or gave older kids the idea to upset their younger sibling(s) with the idea.

*The detectives discover the guy was actually autistic (trending toward the severe end of the scale), and medical examiner later reveals he died from a brain injury from electric stimulation from a questionable autism behavior treatment.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 17, 2021)

One kid told me he went to the Moon, and I took him seriously.

(I was really little at the time.)


----------



## John Titor (Feb 17, 2021)

I had a "friend" who told me purchasing a turbo controller would have your whole family lynched. My other friend told me that was the stupidest thing he ever heard because he has one and he's fine. Why didn't I listen to him?

I also believed that the Y2K bug would kill us all not realizing that the TV shows that made episodes about it were satirizing how unlikely it is. In my defense, I was at least 10 when it happened so I have an excuse. Not sure about everyone else who were legal adults.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 17, 2021)

This is a weird one; when I was in 1st grade, I overheard two teachers talking about a relative they knew who had their TV destroyed by a power surge during a thunderstorm. The idea that my TV could blow up during a thunderstorm was already distressing enough to a little kid, but it got even worse when one of them mentioned to the other that a TV blowing up could cause a fire. I spent the rest of the school day stressed out and afraid my house could burn down every time it rained.

Oddly enough, at no point did it occur to the teachers to explain to me what a fuse or breaker was, or the fact that they exist for the exact purpose of preventing destructive power surges from doing what was described. Obviously there's only so much you can explain to a little kid about how electricity works, but I was pretty inconsolable so you'd think they'd have at least put in an effort. They were both quite old though; in retrospect maybe neither of them were actually aware of how fuses worked at all. 

Somewhat related, but the "don't shower in a thunderstorm" advice popped up on a regular basis. Its one of those things that everyone knows is highly unlikely to happen to you, but nobody dares dismiss because they don't want to be responsible for some idiot getting eletrocuted if it actually happens.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 17, 2021)

John Titor said:


> the Y2K bug


To those of us who were alive before 9/11, it can seem crazy that there are now people who are old enough to drink - in America - who don't remember 9/11, and people who can vote who weren't even around yet when 9/11 happened.

This really is the (crappy) future...


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Feb 17, 2021)

When I was in kindergarten some of the older kids actually convinced me that some of the teachers were actually robots who could freeze you in place with their eyes if you misbehaved. One day after lunch I was walking around the school grounds at recess and I saw some girl who was pretending to be frozen in place with her friends so that seemed to add validity to that claim, so for a little while I would tell my friends to be careful and not act out at recess unless they wanted to get frozen in timeout by the robot teachers.

I already posted this in the other school thread but when I was in middle school during the Monday Night Wars, there was a really dumb rumor that went around my school that our guidance counselor was related to Mark Henry because they were both big, heavy set black guys who looked really similar to each other, so naturally everyone was saying that he was Mark's brother or his cousin.

Another rumor that went around my school was that our principal, who was a 500lb obese blob of a woman, supposedly put out a personal ad for lesbian sex on some late night radio station.


----------



## BootlegPopeye (Feb 17, 2021)

A lot of the stupid rumors I heard in high school related to Tom Green, really popular then. The rumor was that Tom Green got his show canceled because he dressed as Hitler to a bar mitzvah. Would have been hilarious but sadly did not actually happen


----------



## MysticMisty (Feb 18, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> This is a weird one; when I was in 1st grade, I overheard two teachers talking about a relative they knew who had their TV destroyed by a power surge during a thunderstorm. The idea that my TV could blow up during a thunderstorm was already distressing enough to a little kid, but it got even worse when one of them mentioned to the other that a TV blowing up could cause a fire. I spent the rest of the school day stressed out and afraid my house could burn down every time it rained.
> 
> Oddly enough, at no point did it occur to the teachers to explain to me what a fuse or breaker was, or the fact that they exist for the exact purpose of preventing destructive power surges from doing what was described. Obviously there's only so much you can explain to a little kid about how electricity works, but I was pretty inconsolable so you'd think they'd have at least put in an effort. They were both quite old though; in retrospect maybe neither of them were actually aware of how fuses worked at all.
> 
> Somewhat related, but the "don't shower in a thunderstorm" advice popped up on a regular basis. Its one of those things that everyone knows is highly unlikely to happen to you, but nobody dares dismiss because they don't want to be responsible for some idiot getting eletrocuted if it actually happens.


When I was in 1st grade one day there was a thunderstorm, the kind that just steadily last all day. This black girl who hated me told me that lightning only strikes white people so I better watch out or I'd get struck. I thought that was stupid and even told her so, but she kept telling me I'd get struck the rest of the day and it made me feel uncomfortable after a while. The teacher bitched at me when I complained about it, though.


----------



## Screamer (Feb 18, 2021)

Probably been mentioned, but the kids who'd return from summer break with tales of having sex. Where you didn't believe them but didn't know for sure. Not sure if your doubt was jealousy. Then when you get a bit older you know the stories clearly were make believe.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Feb 18, 2021)

BootlegPopeye said:


> A lot of the stupid rumors I heard in high school related to Tom Green, really popular then. The rumor was that Tom Green got his show canceled because he dressed as Hitler to a bar mitzvah. Would have been hilarious but sadly did not actually happen



That was the same reason I heard back then too but Tom has sworn up and down that it never happened


----------



## Mage of Conquest (Feb 18, 2021)

So the pikablu rumor hit my school and, no surprised there, us kids believed it. One rumor, however, was that a teacher actually had hidden cameras installed in the classroom. I believed that.

And this feels like a ghost story more than a rumor, but if you drive near a specific school in the town, you may run into the ghost of a young girl who got hit by a car. It's said that if you look into your back mirror, you could see her. And if you, or shotgun, look to your back seat, you'd get into a car accident. Surprise! The majority of car crashes reported in the town's newspaper reported car crashes near a school to this day.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Feb 18, 2021)

Picking up a feather of an eagle was illegal. Kids would run around on the playground telling people that if someone ever found a feather.



Mage of Conquest said:


> So the pikablu rumor hit my school and, no surprised there, us kids believed it.


Same here. We bought gamesharks to try the codes on geocities sites. Same with the golden field to the right of pallet town and the S.S. Anne truck.


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 18, 2021)

One of my friends' brother in elementary school claimed that the Fruit Gusher head thing was indeed possible. Also, the fact that black people had lighter-colored palms and soles meant that they were turning white.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 18, 2021)

In 3rd grade, someone told me porn was used in sex ed.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 18, 2021)

I had a friend who was always the one to tell me the high school rumors, i guess he was very in the loop with people and most turned out to be true. Like an english teacher making out with a student during graduation party and the same teacher smoking pot with a couple stoners from my grade, she was in her early 20s. One of the scene girls turning lesbo and started dating some almost 30 yr old woman, apparently the class whore slept with the math teacher for the grades, she is now married to a famous sportsball player


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 19, 2021)

That the school was built on a graveyard and that the first floor girls' bathroom was haunted.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 19, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> there was a rumor among the girls at my high school that if they used coke as a douce after sex the acidity in the coke would kill sperm and keep you from getting pregnant. And people wonder why pregnancy rates in niggo schools are so high


In junior high the girls talked about how if they had sex and had an orgasm their boobs would become bigger. Guess how that turned out.

Same class, same girls, Sweden joins the EU. Between classes the turbo-nerd with top grades suddenly stood up and expertly informed the girls that now that we are part of the EU 40% of their backpack volume will be made up of a water bladder to counter balance the breasts. It's a safety measure and it will avoid back problems. Then he walked away. They believed it and were in distress.

When the coast was clear he returned with shit eating grin. Turbo-nerd was good people.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Feb 19, 2021)

MysticMisty said:


> For what it's worth, the rumor that the actor who played Steve from Blues Clues died of a drug OD has it's origins in a Law and Order episode he had a very brief guest appearance in. His character dies in the opening minutes in the precinct cell of what is initially believed to be a drug OD*, which young kids might've accidentally seen or glimpsed, and took that to mean he was really dead. Or gave older kids the idea to upset their younger sibling(s) with the idea.
> 
> *The detectives discover the guy was actually autistic (trending toward the severe end of the scale), and medical examiner later reveals he died from a brain injury from electric stimulation from a questionable autism behavior treatment.


What fucking episode was that? I'm curious


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 19, 2021)

A lot of people were convinced that one English teacher ran a secret lesbian Buddhist cult and that almost every white girl (this was an Inner London secondary school, so they were a small minority) was a member of this cult.

At the time I was good friends with one of these girls, so I asked her what she thought of this theory, and she basically got into a screaming match with the guy who came up with it.


----------



## Big Nasty (Feb 19, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> In junior high the girls talked about how if they had sex and had an orgasm their boobs would become bigger. Guess how that turned out.
> 
> Same class, same girls, Sweden joins the EU. Between classes the turbo-nerd with top grades suddenly stood up and expertly informed the girls that now that we are part of the EU 40% of their backpack volume will be made up of a water bladder to counter balance the breasts. It's a safety measure and it will avoid back problems. Then he walked away. They believed it and were in distress.
> 
> When the coast was clear he returned with shit eating grin. Turbo-nerd was good people.


Now that you mentioned Sweden joining the EU, around that time there was a official EU information telephone line that we used to prank call. One kid asked if it was illegal in the EU to carbonate syrup in a soda streamer.

There was also this guy in school, called "Greaser" because he looked like a fat 1970's John Travolta with bad acne, who tried to argue against the EU, and the only argument he came up with was that the EU was a "fucken load of wank".

Strangely prophetic.


----------



## Legoshi (Feb 19, 2021)

When I was at school, there were constant rumours over the years that I was a nerd who had a thing for Asians, had gay sex with another guy, and had a gay lover. I didn't really give a shit though because I wasn't really well-liked or popula during my high school years.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Feb 19, 2021)

There was a rumor that one of the history teachers did cocaine, not helped at all by his general disposition and lack of eyebrows (we all theorized he burnt them off during a coke bender). But then we realized:
You can't afford a (good) coke habit on a teacher's salary.


----------



## MysticMisty (Feb 20, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> What fucking episode was that? I'm curious


Season 5, episode 19 "Cruel and Unusual". Not the first Law and Order episode to feature a retard, let alone a dead retard (nor the first of that season!), but it was the first one to feature autism, at a time when it was only just coming to the awareness of the general public.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Feb 20, 2021)

MysticMisty said:


> Season 5, episode 19 "Cruel and Unusual". Not the first Law and Order episode to feature a retard, let alone a dead retard (nor the first of that season!), but it was the first one to feature autism, at a time when it was only just coming to the awareness of the general public.


Neat, might check the beginning out just to see that.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 20, 2021)

Our ancient-ass history teacher with several books to his name basically had to retire early because he had "slept with" 2 young boys in a 3-4 man bed in some lodge on a school trip. They didn't have enough beds so he was like "okay, come sleep here". Great caring teacher.

He rolls around in his sleep a lot. One boy considers it harassment, goes to the bathroom to cry (?), then returns to lay down again. Other boy does the same, also lays down again. Week after they return it's all #metoo on his ass and the entire school enters this Silent Hill esque period, where nobody talked to anyone about anything.

Women are being tide up, raped, cut, and left for dead. That's taken as serious as two adult men, basically, being "fondled". I mean fucking worst case, get out of bed, yell, make a scene, get the support of your entire class. Or witness the man on his knees pleading his case and maybe not end up as "yeah I heard he's a rapist" among students 5 years later.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Feb 20, 2021)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Aside from these there were two pokemon rumors at my elementary school that if you did the right sequence of events or put in secret gameshark codes that you could
> 
> 1. Unlock a bunch of secret legendaries called pokegods.
> 
> ...



There was another rumor in 7th grade where some shithead jogger who was already a troublemaker got expelled. That part was true. The rumor was that he got expelled for stealing a teacher's car and leading police on a high speed chase. Someone even put up a banner in a stairway saying "Free (student), he didnt do it!"


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 20, 2021)

That one kid had seen Big Foot in GTA San Andreas


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 20, 2021)

How old were you when you played GTASA?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 20, 2021)

Coleslaw said:


> How old were you when you played GTASA?


Geez, I had to have been like twelve when it came out.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Feb 20, 2021)

In first grade a kid told me Cleopatra could turn into a cat and she had a sister, Leopatra, that could turn into a lion. I laughed at him though.

Somewhat related: In the same grade I saw a nature show about sea life and learned octopi have beaks. When I told the kids in my class no one believed me. Even the teachers thought I was bullshiting lmao.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 20, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> In 3rd grade, someone told me porn was used in sex ed.


Hahahaha, my older brothers tried convincing me the same thing too. We all had the same health teacher who was this really weird old guy, and my brother swore up and down the health teacher would show hardcore porn on the TV's in class and pause to say things like "And this is missionary! Now what you see here is the clitoris! And this is called 'semen'." I bought it hook, line & sinker.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 18, 2021)

Neigh said:


> Picking up a feather of an eagle was illegal. Kids would run around on the playground telling people that if someone ever found a feather.


Wait, that's not true?


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_feather_law#:~:text=Under%20the%20current%20language%20of%20the%20eagle%20feather,their%20possession%20can%20be%20fined%20up%20to%20%24250%2C000.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 18, 2021)

I think every school had a version of "a girl masturbated with a hotdog and it broke off inside her".


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Mar 18, 2021)

John Titor said:


> Wait, that's not true?
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_feather_law#:~:text=Under%20the%20current%20language%20of%20the%20eagle%20feather,their%20possession%20can%20be%20fined%20up%20to%20%24250%2C000.


Looks like two acts are very broad when it comes to this so apparently it is but I doubt they will go after random people over it since it's targeted toward poachers. The intent in grade school was to scare other kids into thinking every big feather was an eagle's and I doubt the feds would go after a child. Reading through the list, there are a lot of common birds on there.

_Migratory Bird Treaty Act_

In addition to bald and golden eagles, you could even get in trouble for picking up a migratory bird's feather. The Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 also makes is illegal to kill, sell, buy, or possess any part of an alive or dead migratory bird. This law pretty much protects almost all birds except for house sparrows, starlings, and pigeons.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 18, 2021)

Two separate teachers were suspected as being pedophiles by the students, no proof whatsoever. They only looked old/special, were a little slow and their social skills weren't at top.

I didn't like them mostly because their breath reeked of coffee, pretty standard for teachers


----------



## Nondescript Autist (Mar 18, 2021)

My middle school had an elevator. Only the few physically disabled kids were allowed to use it, but I used it on my first day not knowing this rule. The school was only two floors, but I remember noticing that there were three floors to pick from in the elevator.  I know that the extra one didn't go to the roof. My friend and I had to go up there once for whatever reason, I think we kicked a ball up there. We had to go up a ladder through some attic type thing in the teacher's lounge and the elevator didn't go up to the roof. Some kids talked about how there was a dungeon under the school, but even then, that idea was profoundly retarded to me. I never heard of there being a basement or storage area down there, either.


----------



## PaleTay (Mar 18, 2021)

One girl started a rumor that one teacher who was on leave because his kid was repeatedly fighting cancer was actually fired for putting cameras in the girl's washroom/changeroom. He was gone so frequently that a lot of people didn't even know who he was, and some people weren't even at the school when he taught regularly. Yes, she was just jealous that people were sympathetic towards him every once in a while and many people who heard the rumor dismissed it when they were told she started it.


----------



## Gravemind (Mar 18, 2021)

One of my teachers back in elementary school (guy in his late 20s/early 30s at the time probably) used to act like such an "alpha male" dick to us 9-10 year old boys in front of all the similarly aged girls that we thought he might've been up to something with how tryhard he was being at trying to impress a bunch of underaged schoolgirls.

Turned out, we were right and he was having sexual relations with a 5th grade student. Because absolutely nobody thought it was strange that this younger adult teacher schmoozed his way into this girl's and this girl's family's good graces to the point where they thought it was perfectly fine to let him "babysit" her while her parents went away, at least not until the parents came back home early one night and caught the two of them in a compromising situation. Guy got arrested, tried, sent to prison, never saw or heard from him again, and the school just swept the incident under the rug.

On a similar note, a few of my peers in high school had a bit of uncomfortable speculation that our Spanish teacher had a similar thing going on with one of the girls in my grade, because it was almost the exact same type of situation where the man was in the good graces of the girl's family and either supervised her while her parents were out of town or constantly let her stay over at his home. Didn't help either that the two acted very overly familiar with each other. Never did find out one way or the other on that one before graduating. I do know that the girl went to college, went full on leftist, then moved... Somewhere (?) overseas and suddenly became a hardcore Islamist. Which was pretty weird considering she was orthodox Christian beforehand.

EDIT: I just remembered that a few of my friends and I also speculated that she might've fucked horses in addition to creepy old men as well considering that she lived on a farm, had horses she took care of/rode herself, and would never stop autisming out about how great and beautiful and majestic horses were to the point of unhealthy obsession.


----------

